# OOOHhhh what have I done??!???!!



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

It has been hovering in the teens and single digits at night around here for the past couple of days. I have a diesel tractor. I thought I would kick her over and move some firewood.
Much to my delight she started up with some difficulty (no block heater)... I let it idle for about 10 minutes or so and I began to raise the bucket. It went up VERY slow and a lot of hissing sounds from inside the hydraulics. I raised it almost all the way up and backed out. I found I had no steering and now no hydraulics. They are connected. So I left it to idle for about another 1-1/2 hours and no change. I lowered the bucket thinking it may have been low on fluid. but still no change. I had to jack up the bucket to get it back into place.

What have I done? what can I do to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Type of tractor and FEL.
How long tractor been setting from last start up?
How the fluid level?
Has filter been change lately?
Have you check hoses/lines for leaks or air sucking?


----------



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

Sorry about that. Its a 1976 IH 3434









It had been sitting for about a week. It worked perfectly. 
The oil is low. 
I have had the tractor for about 8 months now. 
I am not sure that there is a filter at all on the hydraulics. I will double check.
I do have a couple of small leaks on the hyd system.

Thanks for the response


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"a lot of hissing sounds from inside the hydraulics."

Sounds like air leak/leaking causing problem.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Water (ice, now) in the reservoir restricting flow and causing cavitation?


----------



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

Yup you all nailed it. I opened the resevoir and found the strainer under a "can" and it was stuck and frosty. I pulled it and was able to rub off the thick goo from around it and it began to work. I also added a gallon of hydraulic fluid. She works just fine now. I think I may add a magnetic block heater to the resevoir.

Thanks for the assistance!! Whew I am glad it was simple.


----------



## newguyonacase (Feb 14, 2015)

*heater*

You will not regret buying two magnetic heaters. One for the oil pan, and one for the tranny pan. About $80 bucks but well worth it.


----------

